

Geeks Uncensored chat with Jessica Mah CEO and Founder of inDinero - ana_hilinsky
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/11359748

======
jayzee
Check out wistia... it is analytics for video. You can actually see how many
people stayed to the end. Or if people leave do they leave at the same moment
etc. Can be very useful

------
mwill
I wonder if it's just a coincidence that <http://jessicamah.com/> is offline
at the moment?

------
dshankar
Is the video jittery and crazy for anyone else? This is hard to watch.

~~~
cskau
I noticed it jittered like hell on my phone, while viewing it on my laptop it
still jitters, but only slightly. Might be rendering issues due to high
resolution video being decoded ?

